# TransLifeline's Cameron Meyer / Scout Wolfcave / Tiffany "Bunny" Saint-Bunny



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 12, 2017)

Current Legal Name: Tiffany Saint-Bunny
Former Legal Name: Scout Niclara Wolfcave
Birth Name: Cameron Paul Meyer
DOB: October 24, 1982

Runs the "Trans Assistance Project" aka "Trans Lifeline Microgrants"
Asspatter of Greta Martela and Nina Chaubal
Diaperfur

Accounts:
Medium
Personal Twitter
TransAssistance Twitter
Facebook
New Facebook
TAP Facebook
Instagram
Flikr
Google+
Youtube
Rate My Professor
Couchsurfing

Contributors:
https://twitter.com/TSexecutive/with_replies (Progam Director @ Translife Line) http://archive.md/E2SSp
https://twitter.com/_jonibitchell/with_replies http://archive.md/0D22C

www.indiegogo.com/projects/scout-s-new-face-rad-new-life#/ http://starshipcatship.tumblr.com/post/81605150078/limp-wrist

 "Cameron Meyer, studio art sophomore, has many piercings, tattoos and an arsenal of stories about his run-ins with the Stillwater and Oklahoma City Police. He said the police pull him over because of how he looks." http://www.ocolly.com/article_0d6257d3-77e7-5a91-bd1a-6f52fe69e032.html

"We are two paranormal investigators located in the city of Pittsburgh, both with sensitive abilities ranging from physical to mental, specializing in intense EVP sessions and unique forms of spiritual communication. Our services are free!" http://www.paranormalsocieties.com/view_society.cfm?id=5244

Rat Kinged to:
Trans Lifeline (thread)
Ava Vita (thread)
Life of Bria (thread)
Zinnia Jones (thread)

Scout Wolfcave is the tattoo-covered director of the scam-enabling charity known as TAP, or the Trans Assistance Project and is planning on changing its name to TransLifeline Microgrants. Allegedly it's purpose is to give grants of money to trans people, mainly transwomen, who need financial aid. However we all know that it's just a way for a diaper-wearing spazzlord to funnel money to an illegal immigrant and an Ogre who likes trannies killing themselves.

More Pics:













All detractors are Trump trolls!




Remember don't call me by the name literally on my account REE




Kids can only be good people if I teach them to agree with me




Cameron pre-transition




Latest Medium "article" because like all RKers Bun isn't a real journalist
https://medium.com/@TransAssistance/trans-kids-are-under-attack-again-13b8034f172d http://archive.md/FCzx1

The TLL Rat King continues to grow.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Nov 12, 2017)

Oh look, another ugly man who thinks that wearing makeup and a dress means everyone should give him money cos so braev.  He has the same lantern jaw as Greta and passes about as well too.  

What's the deal with this new shill for TLL, though?  Just donations from the usual crowd, or are they asking for funding from other sources?  Cos if it's just men in dresses giving money to other men in dresses, it's barely different to hipster welfare.  On the other hand, if they're trying to make a big charity that encourages regular joes to donate to poor wickle trans teenagers for their housing and healthcare, tattoo guy here is gonna find himself under considerable legal scrutiny to ensure it's legit.  They'll reeeeeeee about transphobia either way, but it'd be fun to see a(nother) troon charity exposed as a sham.

He has a degree in geography, he's totally qualified to talk academically about gender and sociological stuff, aye.


----------



## Trombonista (Nov 12, 2017)

If you showed me the first three photos under More Pics without context, I'd assume they were of an FTM. That's how bad he passes.


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Nov 13, 2017)

Jesus, this manly face... There's no way you could ever mistake him for a woman.

And now some "transphobic" roleplaying for senpai; gotta have to set the correct mood for the thread:






No, really: What the fuck is a "transphobic costume"?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 20, 2017)

Got some hilarious changes to note in the week this thread has been up.
A) Instagram was deleted
B) Personal twitter was nuked
C) Personal facebook's location changed to France and he changed his avatar to a toilet.


----------



## repentance (Nov 20, 2017)

Using an image of a sexualised child as your featured photo is definitely going to convince people you're just a normal person.  So is using Jonbenet Transy as your Instagram handle.

Apparently sexual assault and murder only matter if the victims are trans women, not if they're little girls.


----------



## Android raptor (Nov 21, 2017)

It always comes back to diapers with these types. Diapers, shit/piss, or diddling kids. 

If anyone ever makes a rat king bingo/drinking game those three things should definitely be included.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 21, 2017)

Android raptor said:


> It always comes back to diapers with these types. Diapers, shit/piss, or diddling kids.
> 
> If anyone ever makes a rat king bingo/drinking game those three things should definitely be included.


I didn't know you wanted to give everybody alcohol poisoning?


----------



## saltnpepe (Nov 21, 2017)

Android raptor said:


> It always comes back to diapers with these types. Diapers, shit/piss, or diddling kids.
> 
> If anyone ever makes a rat king bingo/drinking game those three things should definitely be included.




Apparently it's because many pedos are essentially autogynophile troons. Fantasizing about being a little girl is like the second most popular sexual fantasy in pedos. This may be why being a kiddy diddler is such a rat king staple. 

Of course it's been noted by notorious troonwreckers Blanchard and Bailey.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 27, 2017)

https://twitter.com/TransAssistance/status/934875244862386181
http://archive.md/uRa0S

https://twitter.com/TransAssistance/status/934894567404572674
http://archive.md/ZHOtH

Meyer is targeting the salvation army and getting some heat for it, and trying to shut down all critics as "transphobic"

This is an organization that 9 people recently gave nearly 200 dollars to, wasting time screeching on twitter


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Dec 1, 2017)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 324335
> 
> View attachment 324337


This bolt of electricity is called an erection.


----------



## Trombonista (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm a woman and I don't feel any electricity when I hear that song. Maybe I need to listen to the Tomgirls version.


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## lindsayfan (Dec 4, 2017)

this person sperging about their vidya habits on their "TRANS LIFELINE - MICROGRANTS" twitter reminds me of slingblade aka Toren's "TransEthics" twitter, which he uses to liveblog his hangovers and repugnant sex fantasies.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Dec 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


>


Brianna Wu? What are you doing in this thread?


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Dec 4, 2017)

lindsayfan said:


> this person sperging about their vidya habits on their "TRANS LIFELINE - MICROGRANTS" twitter reminds me of slingblade aka Toren's "TransEthics" twitter, which he uses to liveblog his hangovers and repugnant sex fantasies.



Donate so we can help our personal fr-er I mean Trans people can continue talking about vidya on business twitter accounts.


----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Dec 4, 2017)

PortsideDave said:


> Brianna Wu? What are you doing in this thread?



Can these trannies ever come up with a name that doesn't sound like it was rejected by a 40yr old porn actress!?


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 14, 2017)

Cow crossover.


----------



## Hellfire (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Dorsia.Reservation (Jan 4, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 348664
> 
> View attachment 348663




Is there any way to track that this money is being used for what they claim?


----------



## NQ 952 (Mar 2, 2018)

Was going to post this as a response to a question in the Greta thread, but @Feline Darkmage posted that TLL related drama should go here:

I can confirm that over the last 6 months TLL has not improved its answer rate.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 2, 2018)

I guess the remaining members have taken over the stealing and theft from the departed Stinkditch-Shrek and Pajeet.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 2, 2018)

You know what's a trip?

Having a business, and both an account and tweetfeed for said business, but you use it to personally repaste offensive content or content that does not look good to potential investors.

You deviants have your personal furry fuckpages for that. You should only be tweeting and posting updates about your finances and events, not engaging in political discourse, albeit even just vaguely.  I used to give my mods shit for that on my server for building and setting a warp to a 9/11 "exhibit".

As for being a furry, I expected that with a name like Wolfcave. Now that he's identifying as a bunny rabbit, I'm getting nostalgia from a certain other TLL bunny boy.....


----------



## unclestryker (Mar 2, 2018)

I know thats a bot or a Nigerian (419) scammer. Because pretty and lady. Ok slow down on the delusion there guy.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 2, 2018)

Christ, "Bunny?" The 50s called, they want their default name for a homosexual back.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 3, 2018)

"it's trans woman, not transwoman"

It's called normal, not cishet.


----------



## PT 404 (Mar 3, 2018)

TransLifeLine should be in very, very, very good hands now.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 3, 2018)

Melchett said:


> Didn't a lot of celebrities virtue signal TLL pretty recently? I was under the assumption that they were growing pretty fucking quickly due to the fact that people like Katy Perry and Mark Hamill tweeted about them.
> 
> 
> I'm fairly confident that they were forced to resign, read TLL's statement:
> ...



X-posting this official statement posted by TLL from Greta's thread.


----------



## A Owl (Mar 3, 2018)

ReanimatorEquis said:


> TransLifeLine should be in very, very, very good hands now.


Big hands.


----------



## multiverse (Mar 3, 2018)

A Owl said:


> Big hands.


You might even say, MAN HANDS


----------



## Optimus Prime (Mar 3, 2018)

So now _furries_ are in charge of TLL.

And here I thought TLL's leadership couldn't get even stupider.


----------



## nvrwastetree (Mar 5, 2018)

m0rnutz said:


> You know what's a trip?
> 
> Having a business, and both an account and tweetfeed for said business, but you use it to personally repaste offensive content or content that does not look good to potential investors.
> 
> ...



Shit if the board of directors are allowing scout to use "Tiffany St. bunny (bunny)" on the about us section of TLLs website, they may as well just hire Phil/ADF and let him use "Isabel (Izzy hell) Rosa Arujo (Izzyhell) and put his smelly ass on the board of directors (if there even is an actual board). Why do troons have such a difficult time writing their actual name without the stupid, retarded nick names?? They're running a "accredited" buisness, not a club. I feel sorry for those who are thinking about investing in this garbage.


----------



## m0rnutz (Mar 5, 2018)

nvrwastetree said:


> Shit if the board of directors are allowing scout to use "Tiffany St. bunny (bunny)" on the about us section of TLLs website, they may as well just hire Phil/ADF and let him use "Isabel (Izzy hell) Rosa Arujo (Izzyhell) and put his smelly ass on the board of directors (if there even is an actual board). Why do troons have such a difficult time writing their actual name without the stupid, exceptional nick names?? They're running a "accredited" buisness, not a club. I feel sorry for those who are thinking about investing in this garbage.


Greta "Shrek the Ogre" Martela
Nina "Pajeet" Chaubal "Donkey" Martela.

You know the answer to the question. It's :autism:. It's always :autism:


----------



## andr0id psycho sho(ker (Mar 5, 2018)

Oh boy, The translifeline changes hands to a ogre scammer with serious anger issues and a illegal immigrant planning a troon waco to a unhinged trans furry who is also far too open with his fetishes and is going to be scamming the call center out of every penny. Should be a good show


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 5, 2018)

nvrwastetree said:


> Shit if the board of directors are allowing scout to use "Tiffany St. bunny (bunny)" on the about us section of TLLs website, they may as well just hire Phil/ADF and let him use "Isabel (Izzy hell) Rosa Arujo (Izzyhell) and put his smelly ass on the board of directors (if there even is an actual board). Why do troons have such a difficult time writing their actual name without the stupid, exceptional nick names?? They're running a "accredited" buisness, not a club. I feel sorry for those who are thinking about investing in this garbage.


This is a problem with so many troons. They give themselves stupid nicknames or stupid actual names and can’t bring themselves to separate their deviant leisure activities from their “professional” lives. It’s hard to take a debate on trans politics seriously when one of the participants uses the same account to talk about #analrips or uses the handle “geenacanblowme.”


----------



## repentance (Mar 18, 2018)

The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Deez Nuts (Mar 19, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> View attachment 348664
> 
> View attachment 348663



Imma need some evidence of this cause it sounds like BS. How are they tracking down these people to fill up their commistary? Is it being referred by friends/family? Ok maybe. Cause it's not like you can go to the jails website and search by "transgendered". You can't go calling jails either they aren't gonna give that over the phone. Where did all that money go?

If I was trans I'd be mad they were giving money to incarcerated people instead of people who managed to not get jailed. Just cause you are trans does not mean you are a good person. If you ended up in jail you did something wrong.


----------



## repentance (Mar 19, 2018)

Deez Nuts said:


> Imma need some evidence of this cause it sounds like BS. How are they tracking down these people to fill up their commistary? Is it being referred by friends/family? Ok maybe. Cause it's not like you can go to the jails website and search by "transgendered". You can't go calling jails either they aren't gonna give that over the phone. Where did all that money go?



It was done in conjunction with prisoners' rights groups.  I'll try to find the link which specifies which ones.  I thought it was on the TLL site but they're changing that at the moment so I'm not sure whether I misremembered where I read it.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Mar 19, 2018)

Deez Nuts said:


> If I was trans I'd be mad they were giving money to incarcerated people instead of people who managed to not get jailed. Just cause you are trans does not mean you are a good person. If you ended up in jail you did something wrong.


This is the most disturbing aspect of troon culture for me - this idea that if you’re trans, you just can’t do any wrong. Either you must be wrongly accused, or the fact that you’re trans means it somehow doesn’t count because society. The most disgusting moral failings, from abandoning your family to rape and sexual assault are simply excused, probably because in most cases, the troons have something equally shady in their own past.

Given that TLL was founded by a deranged psychopath, it doesn’t surprise me that its current management are people who think convicted rapists getting nicer prison conditions is more important than putting money towards helping people actually calling the line.


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (Apr 1, 2018)

Due to the lack of content for the Greta/Nina thread, I got curious as to what was up with TLL and whether they were cleaning up their act and transforming into a legit, mainstream, org. Yeah, rate me optimistic...

The bar they should be seeking to reach was established by the Trevor Project. The stuff Trevor Project posts or retweets, while sometimes SJW cringey, is simply not as creepy and predatory as the stuff that TLL posts and retweets.

The Trevor Project twitter routinely looks like this:




While TLL routinely looks like this...

egg recruiting and grooming...



... and creepy fetish art.




That fucking cover art really speaks volumes about how MTFs feel about their stinkditches, I guess...


----------



## Basic Bitch (Apr 2, 2018)

Von Wolf Demon said:


> While TLL routinely looks like this...
> 
> egg recruiting and grooming...
> 
> ...





I'm especially grossed out about the Egg thing, especially learning about it today of all days


Here is an exert from the description about the  "Transcendent Transgressions"  Archive


Spoiler: 2deep4u cissy






> What is Dark Art?
> 
> Dark art is a subculture/subgenre of art, film and music with surrealist, horror, dystopian and/or occult themes, but is of course not limited to only these themes[...]We believe themes of transgender oppression, gender politics, and the deconstruction of cisnormative social gender and sexual roles have a place in dark art, and we want to see it.






TL;DR: Troons complaining through "art" and "poetry" about being the most persecuted people on earth.

Being how the donations for it were to go to TLL, I archived a few things here and there because why the fuck not (inb4 :autism:)

Also, here is TT's Tumblr; I would like to note apparently they needed more creators as they pushed the deadline back.
Page 1 Page 2 Page 3 About

MxMorggo's Twitter handle
Florian-Ayala Fauna's Website

Was there any mention about this before on TLL's Twitter or Facebook feed?


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (Apr 3, 2018)

Basic Bitch said:


> I'm especially grossed out about the Egg thing, especially learning about it today of all days


Apologies and sympathy... however, there is no such thing as a good day to learn about eggs. Totally proves that Troonerism is just a fetish... who would try to make MORE of their friends mentally ill with gender dysphoria? 

"You really would enjoy life more with Borderline Personality Disorder" or "you would finally see the truth if you had autism as bad as mine." Nobody would say that shit.

Hell, most gays I've known would not wish "growing up gay" on anyone. 

But troonerism? As Sophie Labelle puts it "The World NEEDS MORE Trans Cuties".


----------



## Basic Bitch (Apr 3, 2018)

Von Wolf Demon said:


> Apologies and sympathy... however, there is no such thing as a good day to learn about eggs. Totally proves that Troonerism is just a fetish... who would try to make MORE of their friends mentally ill with gender dysphoria?
> 
> "You really would enjoy life more with Borderline Personality Disorder" or "you would finally see the truth if you had autism as bad as mine." Nobody would say that shit.
> 
> ...



It's like they totally overlooked the reasonable approach to help the masses understand transsexualism.

Take AIDs, for example: the right way would be to help inform people about the misconception about it and how to protect yourself and how to avoid it. The wrong way is deciding E V E R Y O N E needs it in order to understand.


----------



## Von Wolf Demon (Apr 7, 2018)

Basic Bitch said:


> Take AIDs, for example: the right way would be to help inform people about the misconception about it and how to protect yourself and how to avoid it. The wrong way is deciding E V E R Y O N E needs it in order to understand.



Not exactly the scenario you describe, but uncomfortably close. It didn't end well for these guys below. Also, a good warning to trender tankies: this is you guys under an ACTUAL Stalinist system. 

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/...to-infect-themselves-with-hiv-in-castros-cuba

"At the time, Castro's government attempted to maintain order by force, and police cracked down on vagrants and social outliers. The Frikis were one such target, because they looked different, shirked the norms of life under Castro socialism, and spent much of their time on the streets in run-down areas. They were often harassed, arrested, imprisoned, or forced to do manual labor. And as a result, some Frikis took up a form of protest that still manages to shock: They infected themselves with HIV, by injecting blood from their HIV-positive Friki friends into their own veins."


----------



## repentance (Apr 8, 2018)

Someone asked a few weeks back about the TLL Microgrants Christmas Commissary thing.  Here's the updated information.





http://archive.md/p69hX


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Apr 9, 2018)

That's a lot of money donated to anarchist organisations.  Is a charity like this supposed to donate to that sort of political cause?  What does the 'black cross' even do, other than stand around in stupid outfits shouting 'down with capitalism'?

Surely donators will be more suspicious about where their donations are going after reading this, rather than less?   (They probably don't care as long as it's something with 'trans' written on it)


----------



## repentance (Apr 9, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> That's a lot of money donated to anarchist organisations.  Is a charity like this supposed to donate to that sort of political cause?  What does the 'black cross' even do, other than stand around in stupid outfits shouting 'down with capitalism'?
> 
> Surely donators will be more suspicious about where their donations are going after reading this, rather than less?   (They probably don't care as long as it's something with 'trans' written on it)



It was a dedicated campaign so people can't really complain.  They knew where their donations would be going.  The only real issue would be if the money wasn't spent as intended.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 11, 2018)

UselessRubberKeyboard said:


> That's a lot of money donated to anarchist organisations.  Is a charity like this supposed to donate to that sort of political cause?  What does the 'black cross' even do, other than stand around in stupid outfits shouting 'down with capitalism'?
> 
> Surely donators will be more suspicious about where their donations are going after reading this, rather than less?   (They probably don't care as long as it's something with 'trans' written on it)


Do you really think the kind of donors TLL has would be mad about the money going to anarchists groups?


----------



## repentance (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.giveoutday.org/c/GO

This was on their donation page.





Based on those numbers, it only costs $36,500 per year to run the hotline.

Also, usually when you give people specific funding options in that format you're obliged to spend the money in the stated manner.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Apr 23, 2018)

Bunny, executive director of Trans Lifeline, intends to spend the summer entirely out of phone and internet contact, hiking Alaska's Brooks Range with a woman named - wait for it - _Carrot_.

Clearly this is an organization that is being competently run by people who really care about it.


----------



## repentance (Apr 23, 2018)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> Bunny, executive director of Trans Lifeline, intends to spend the summer entirely out of phone and internet contact, hiking Alaska's Brooks Range with a woman named - wait for it - _Carrot_.
> 
> Clearly this is an organization that is being competently run by people who really care about it.



To be fair, there should be a co-director then.  It's almost two months since they advertised the position.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 23, 2018)

repentance said:


> To be fair, there should be a co-director then.  It's almost two months since they advertised the position.


Dunno, since Grumpf's Brown Shirts are literally genociding thousands of transwomyn to suicide on a daily basis you'd think they'd be all hands on deck trying to sort that out. All you see on social media how they're suffering. A 2 month vacation seems a little much.


Spoiler: on long distance hiking and Alaska



I don't know much about the Brooks, but I do know a thing or two about hiking in the backwoods and this has the potential for death hilarity. People have died hiking the Brooks. I don't know off the top of my head how many, but it's a 1,000 miles across northern Alaska. This is an area where your only link to the outside world is a sat phone and a bush plane. Your mind goes to grizzlies, wolves, and moose as the dangerous animals to look out, but there is a new addition. In recent years there have been a number of black bear attacks in Alaska where the victim has been stalked by the bear. They are starting to view humans as prey and are hunting them. I'll have to check if any happened in the Brooks, but it's an interesting development none the less. This isn't like taking a semester off for a party up the Green Tunnel.

Do either of these morons have thru hiking experience? Carrot seems to have some at least from a quick perusal. I'm reading the post now and just searching for some key words to see what idiocy jumps out at me. A big one is that they're be using inflatable kayaking the last 300 miles and Carrot has no boating experience. Cameron has the boating. I'm guessing Cameron doesn't have thru hiking experience. She mentions Buck Nelsons trip and I'll link an article about it below. An account by a guy who hung out with bears and how cool Skurka's adventures are! Blah, blah, blah about caribou migration and inuits of the area.

She plans on picking her own route and while that's normal for seldom traveled hikes without official routes, YOU NEED TO BE TALKING TO THE PEOPLE WHO HAVE HIKED THEM. I don't know how long she's been planning the trip, but this is the kind of thing you begin planning and training for like 2 years out. A year if you're wicked experienced and can bring resources together quickly. The long distance hiking community is small. If you're doing a hike like this you need to be talking to everyone with a knowledge base that can help you. Hell, people will get in touch with you to talk about it if they get word first. I noticed in the sidebar there is an entry about getting bullied within the community. Based on that and the company he keeps, I have a feeling I already know how Carrot is viewed by his distance hiking peers.


tl;dr - These queers are going to die.

Here are a couple of accounts of Brooks hikes from competent people.
https://www.backpacker.com/trips/brooksrange
https://sectionhiker.com/alone-across-alaska-1000-miles-of-wilderness-by-buck-nelson/

I'll probably sperg out more at a later date as I read up more on Cameron, Carrot, and the Brooks. Edit: it seems like she isn't a tranny and does have experience long distance hiking.


----------



## RP 520 (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm just catching up on the latest TLL content with this move of Cameron becoming the new face of TLL. After seeing all the stuff about him that's been dug up I'm convinced now that the only reason the TLL board got rid of Shrek and Donkey was because their scamming and desert cult antics were getting noticed by some more famous people rather than the acts themselves. It seems like the board is made up of and ok with really scummy, crusty deprived people running the operation as long as they don't draw mainstream attention to their deviancy and scamming.


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Apr 24, 2018)

Oh, hooray, another thrilling instalment of _How Hard Can It Be?: Underprepared Idiots Do Alaska_. This didn't end well for Chris McCandless (starved to death in an old bus) or Tim Treadwell (got himself and his girlfriend eaten by bears). The possibility that Carrot and Bunny might end up enacting some horrible hybrid of both is not an edifying thought, though the film adaptation could be interesting. Especially if they cast a cis male actor to play Bunny.


----------



## Positron (Apr 25, 2018)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> Bunny, executive director of Trans Lifeline, intends to spend the summer entirely out of phone and internet contact, hiking Alaska's Brooks Range with a woman named - wait for it - _Carrot_.
> 
> Clearly this is an organization that is being competently run by people who really care about it.



A less ambitious version of Sisterwood, in other words.
No guessing on whose bucks.


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 25, 2018)

Helvetica Scenario said:


> Oh, hooray, another thrilling instalment of _How Hard Can It Be?: Underprepared Idiots Do Alaska_. This didn't end well for Chris McCandless (starved to death in an old bus) or Tim Treadwell (got himself and his girlfriend eaten by bears). The possibility that Carrot and Bunny might end up enacting some horrible hybrid of both is not an edifying thought, though the film adaptation could be interesting. Especially if they cast a cis male actor to play Bunny.


Carrot has thru hiking experience. I'm going to assume her trail name is Carrot since she never gives a real name or a trail name. It's customary to be given a trail name during your first long distance thru hike like the Appalachian Trail, Pacific Coast Trail, etc. She wrote a book about a PCT hike, she's done it at least twice now, that has 1k review on Amazon and has gotten her mentions and interviews in outdoorsy and normal media. The drama surrounding her and another long distance hiker boils down to Carrot was living with him and his girlfriend, they got into an argument over stupid shit, and he was a dick to her by making her move out and talking shit on trail when they met. He wrote an apology about how he's a bad feminist and what happened really doesn't matter if she felt attacked and he hurt her. .



Spoiler: tldr



There is a blog entry (https://archive.md/4dwbn) going over some of the gear specific for this trip. It was revealing. She is in contact with Buck. I linked an article about his Brooks hike. She also has sponsorship. Her ducky is nice as shit and was donated by the manufacturer. At $1.5k MSRP, it's no joke. She has a food sponsorship with Greenbelly and talks about a very limited menu of stuff she's going to bring. People get sick and tired of their favorite foods on trail. Food is usually one of the biggest compaints from hikers. On hikes like the AT there are towns to resupply at every couple of days usually if you need to rest at hostel, get a mail drop, or switch out your food. Getting sick of your food won't kill you, but it will kill your morale and mood. The post references bush plane drops and it seems like she has been preparing how you should for a trip like this. Her initial post left me with a lot of questions that this gear post has answered. I assumed the worst since she was throwing in her pack with a Troon like Cameron.

As an Alaska native, Carrot would have to be an idiot not to understand the dangers and the remoteness of the Alaskan wilderness. The unknown for this trip is Cameron. What outdoor experience does he have? Carrot references that she has no paddling experience and he does. She also posted a picture of Cameron at the Grand Canyon. His personal social media accounts at scoutwolfcave are baleeted. I'm guessing he either got word of this thread or is trying to clean up now that he's the respectable  director of a non-profit. His couchsurfing says that he is a mountain biker. The timeline ends a few years ago and his picture is of him before trooning out, but he talks about it on the page. I lost all my snooping accounts during the election. If anyone can see his personal shit, is he talking about this trip at all? Has he been hiking or preparing? Does he have an unlinked instagram full of peak bagging?

Carrot seems competent, has some experience, and is making the right moves to prepare for the trip. She seems to be getting out of her depth a bit with the remoteness of this hike. This is not going to be like hiking the popular trails of the lower 50. I think she could do it alone. The red flag, and source of unanswered questions, is the furry diaper troon she chose to bring along.



An update on the coming death march has finally arrived. I'd been wondering when the start date was and if there was any prep. I don't have social media so updates from Cam's fb would be appreciated. Carrot's twitter just has the usual lefty sperg on it. She has all the makings of a good cow after looking at her personal life besides a love of drama and sharing every little thing with the world. It's a shame.



Spoiler: tldr



tl;dr is that they fly to AK on the June 10th and start hiking on the 14th. Cam seems like a genuinely caring friend, was a whitewater guide, and Carrot might be thirsting for his girl dick.
https://archive.fo/jWK55
Screenshot of the post attached

Carrot was on the way to visit Cameron to get relax and get some paddling instruction when the van she lives in breaks down. Cam drove 2 hours to come get her rather than leaving her stranded all weekend while it's at a mechanics. I keep forgetting that all troons aren't irredeemable pieces of garbage and seeing one that has the means and desire to act like a true friend surprised me. Cam taught Carrot the basics of kayak paddling in the brand spanking new duckies. Carrot says she is happy to leave everything water wise to Cameron as he was a whitewater guide. The float on the Noatak is about 400 miles and 20 days depending on where they're putting in and taking out. I think it's kind of odd that she doesn't care to learn the basics of water travel in the backcountry like layering in a wetsuit until they hit the water portion, but whatever. She has a lot of faith in Cam. Carrot admitted that she is picky and controlling about things on trail. She says she's happy to be ignorant and give up control. I could see it happening as lots of hiker trash types are super easy going, but many people who are easy going when they're in control think they will still be easy going when they aren't in control and are very much not.

The next point of friction could center around fucking. Carrot's attracted to men, women, trannies, etc. Basically anything on two legs. Her having only two legs might be a turn off for Cam. Not sure. I wish we knew more about Cam's personal life.  Towards the end of the post she writes:


> Why go walk across the arctic when there are dogs and a nice person to whomst I have grown attached?


While that could just be lefty speak for "someone I'm becoming close friends with", becoming attached has a romantic connotation to me. Backcountry lefty types are often into degenerate levels of fucking. If Carrot and Cam were sharing a tent, Carrot has said in a previous entry she plans to have her tent to herself, I could pretty much guarantee they bang at least once by the end of the trip even without the speculation inducing line above. It gets lonely on trail and people often allow themselves to be more vulnerable and emotional in the wilderness. They're going to be out for two months. I think it's something to look out for and wouldn't be surprised if the trip crashes and burns because over sex, or they come out of it a couple.

I looked at the Noatak River and while long, it does not have any significant rapids. Carrot will basically have to try and flip a ducky in class Is or IIs which is all the river has. It's just a pleasant float by all accounts. The only real risk would be catching on a sharp rock and tearing an unpatchable hole in the boat imo. Overall I think sex is probably going to be the biggest risk. That or Cam having lost his backcountry skills/knowledge since trooning out and doing dumb shit. I wish we had more info on how much of a dramawhore Cameron is. It's going to be agonizing to wait for word since Carrot won't be able to post daily updates. The only contact she will have is an inReach which is gps and sat enabled basic navigation gadget with a built in SOS feature and sat enabled texting. If it's like a SPOT, she might supply a webpage where we can watch their progress via GPS tracks. I hope she posts a trip itinerary, especially if we have the tracking info to compare it too. It's the only real info we can get until it ends whether on schedule, or prematurely.


----------



## Durable Mike Malloy (Jul 6, 2018)

For those who are not keeping up with Carrot's entries from the trail, here is an update: Bunny was not in adequate physical condition for long-distance hiking and suffered an overuse injury. Because unusually high flow volume increased the risk of solo river crossings, Carrot also chose to leave the trail. They intend to regroup, recuperate, and complete the kayak leg of the trip as originally planned, later in the season.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 8, 2018)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> For those who are not keeping up with Carrot's entries from the trail, here is an update: Bunny was not in adequate physical condition for long-distance hiking and suffered an overuse injury. Because unusually high flow volume increased the risk of solo river crossings, Carrot also chose to leave the trail. They intend to regroup, recuperate, and complete the kayak leg of the trip as originally planned, later in the season.


So there's still a chance for them to get stranded and resort to cannibalism?


----------



## Splendid (Jul 8, 2018)

When I read about all of this shit all I can think is that they should have caulked their wagon and floated like pros.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Jul 9, 2018)

Durable Mike Malloy said:


> For those who are not keeping up with Carrot's entries from the trail, here is an update: Bunny was not in adequate physical condition for long-distance hiking and suffered an overuse injury.



What a fucking surprise. I swear to God, troons are either enormous fat fucks or skin-and-bones toothpicks, both of which are entirely unable to handle long periods of physical exertion like walking.


----------



## wes (Jul 9, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> When I read about all of this shit all I can think is that they should have caulked their wagon and floated like pros.


>not fording the river
>not losing 173lbs of food and one oxen

Dysentery or typhoid when?


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jul 14, 2018)

So there really isnt anyone manning the helm while they are playing Alaskan Trail?


----------



## wes (Jul 16, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> So there really isnt anyone manning the helm while they are playing Alaskan Trail?


That's implying there was ever someone taking care of TLL


----------



## repentance (Jul 23, 2018)

Info on TLL's new executive staff here.

https://www.translifeline.org/blog/post/trans-lifeline-has-new-leadership

http://archive.md/0kGEl









Note the lack of gendered pronouns and the pretentious use of "esq".








I wonder how many TLL staff will be attending this at the organisation's expense.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jul 24, 2018)

Sams twitter. Nothing real inflammatory at first glance. Seems to be very against conversion therapy but thats out of the ordinary. 
She/he did have to change her twitter account name to throw off the trolls. Original account name had Samantha so maybe a woman?
https://twitter.com/samsamesesq?lang=en

Her website against conversion therapy. Ironic that the slogan is "Born Perfect" and now heads a transgender organization.
http://www.nclrights.org/our-work/bornperfect/

No cowish behavior that 5 minutes of looking has found


----------



## repentance (Jul 24, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> Sams twitter. Nothing real inflammatory at first glance. Seems to be very against conversion therapy but thats out of the ordinary.
> She/he did have to change her twitter account name to throw off the trolls. Original account name had Samantha so maybe a woman?
> https://twitter.com/samsamesesq?lang=en
> 
> ...



She is a woman.  She's previously held positions with lesbian organisations.  Don't know whether she now identifies as male or enby, but I noticed that the TLL blurb used "their" rather than her or his.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 24, 2018)

repentance said:


> She is a woman.  She's previously held positions with lesbian organisations.  Don't know whether she now identifies as male or enby, but I noticed that the TLL blurb used "their" rather than her or his.



Going by the suit, the name, and the fact they are a lawyer but taking a job at trans-lifeline I’m going to say they are a transman but it’s awkward going from “radical feminist lesbian gay rights advocate” to “I’m a man and therefore no longer gay k thx” 

I’d say TTL is their attempt at crossing that big line from lesbian feminist to trans straight guy. It’s got to be challenging when you base your entire career on your gender and being gay, and then both those things change. 

Also I bet having a transman at the helm will piss off Greta and Pajeet.


----------



## repentance (Jul 24, 2018)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Also I bet having a transman at the helm will piss off Greta and Pajeet.



For all their bullshit about "centering trans femmes", they were always perfectly happy to have trans men like Eli, Heath and Jaden around.  I think that not questioning was the main requirement for gaining Greta and Nina's approval.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Jul 24, 2018)

These people seem to have a modicum of experience at first glance. By far more than anyone else.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 24, 2018)

repentance said:


> For all their bullshit about "centering trans femmes", they were always perfectly happy to have trans men like Eli, Heath and Jaden around.  I think that not questioning was the main requirement for gaining Greta and Nina's approval.



More like doing as they were told and lots of grunt work for free.

Greta seemed to favor hysterical SJW looney troons like herself to spread the free charity money fun around and the transmen should be grateful to volunteer and do much of actual work required at TLL.

Sam has a legit education, degree and work experience in advocacy on legislative and policy matters. Elena on the other hand is just another troon trying to make money being a token minority speaker at dumb SJW events around the NW. she hasn’t seemed to do much other than talk about “muh oppression” and “as a transwoman I think...” Reeeeeing.


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 24, 2018)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> More like doing as they were told and lots of grunt work for free.
> 
> Greta seemed to favor hysterical SJW looney troons like herself to spread the free charity money fun around and the transmen should be grateful to volunteer and do much of actual work required at TLL.
> 
> Sam has a legit education, degree and work experience in advocacy on legislative and policy matters. Elena on the other hand is just another troon trying to make money being a token minority speaker at dumb SJW events around the NW. she hasn’t seemed to do much other than talk about “muh oppression” and “as a transwoman I think...” Reeeeeing.



I honestly hope this turns TLL around. We need more suicide help programs, even if they are trans focused.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 24, 2018)

LordKaT said:


> I honestly hope this turns TLL around. We need more suicide help programs, even if they are trans focused.



It’s possible, lesbians (and I assume former lesbians, now transman) like Sam tend to be very serious business types that actually get shit accomplished. 

Every lesbian I’ve ever known are workhorses who get shit done and excel in their field. I’m going to assume this extends to transmen as well. (But I only know actual lesbians, not bullshit attention seeking tumblrinas, gay till graduation or girl-dick dykes.) Im giving Sam the benefit of the doubt on this given the info known so far.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 27, 2018)

They should have been back on trail on the 19th. They might break their record of 10 days innawoods iat this rate. Cameron fucking up was not shocking at all. Reading through Carrot's journal made me think I over estimated her. Maybe it's just my backcountry :autism:, but it seems to me like she half-assed her preparation more than I thought she would and Cameron's ass never made it off the couch. I don't know how it is on the PCT, thru hiking it multiple times is her claim to fame, but people drunkenly stumble up the AT every year. There is a lot logi support except in a few notable sections. Could be she's just used to hiking with guidebooks and her bluster about mapping out her own routes was all bullshit. 

They have 360 miles on a relatively chill river. Carrot was told by an ex-guide that it can get rough if the waters are high. Well, one of their main obstacles on the failed hike was high river crossings and she says in her blog that the Alaskan summer has been mild. The Noatak may be running high boys and girls. Hopefully they're smart enough to call for a bush plane if they see big water. Cameron was a whitewater guide, maybe he didn't lose everything when he lost his mind and trooned out. That being said, he didn't see fit to teach to teach his neophyte partner on a 360 miles how to paddle. In a previous post they spent an hour in them one weekend. Carrot got 2x $1200 sponsored duckies and didn't feel like paddling them. What a bitch. Yeah, I'm jealous even if kayaks are for fags.


----------



## Splendid (Jul 28, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> These people seem to have a modicum of experience at first glance. By far more than anyone else.


I'd say that the previous owners somehow had negative experience. They were actually worse than some random person off the street.


----------



## wes (Jul 28, 2018)

Splendid Meat Sticks said:


> I'd say that the previous owners somehow had negative experience. They were actually worse than some random person off the street.


There is obviously a desire for a transgender specific suicide hotline, but the TLL brand is dead in the water. Any serious investor worth their salt will find the gossip (not even KF, just the dismissal statement for Shrek and Donkey is passive aggressive enough) and look at the tax returns and run the other direction. Unwitting celebrities and the e-begging tranny Facebook circuit looks to be like TLL's only source of funding in the future. That's not even touching their retardedly dangerous procedures during calls of actual significance.

Sam looks to be very well put together, and will probably be the best person to be in charge of TLL yet, though the bar is so low it's barely off the ground. If I was manning TLL and actually concerned about helping trannies, I'd beg Trevor Project to take TLL under its wing and give it actual clout. (That would mean tossing the 'NO COPS' rule away, however ) Instead, TLL's reputation consists of a kill count, charity fraud,  and a budding Jonestown


----------



## repentance (Jul 28, 2018)

wes said:


> Sam looks to be very well put together, and will probably be the best person to be in charge of TLL yet, though the bar is so low it's barely off the ground. If I was manning TLL and actually concerned about helping trannies, I'd beg Trevor Project to take TLL under its wing and give it actual clout. (That would mean tossing the 'NO COPS' rule away, however ) Instead, TLL's reputation consists of a kill count, charity fraud,  and a budding Jonestown



I don't think that putting their past reputation behind them will necessarily be that hard.  What will be difficult is finding a direction for TLL which justifies paying skilled people to run it.  Neither the hotline nor TLL Microgrants really justify that as they exist at the moment.  It needs to do more than it's currently doing to make the transition from a part-time hobby to a full time community resource and it needs to do that relatively fast.  People will only accept the "winds of change" excuse for so long before donations are affected - it's almost 5 months since Greta and Nina left.


----------



## break these cuffs (Aug 5, 2018)

They're out. Carrot posted the first day of her journal without a recap or anything. I twas projected to be 25 days and this is day 24. Either things went well, or they went radically wrong and she's only able to post now. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Dumb Sergal (Aug 6, 2018)

So everything turns a new leaf, or does it?


----------



## Coldgrip (Aug 7, 2018)

break these cuffs said:


> They're out. Carrot posted the first day of her journal without a recap or anything. I twas projected to be 25 days and this is day 24. Either things went well, or they went radically wrong and she's only able to post now. I guess only time will tell.


So no cannibalism occurred? Sad.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Oct 18, 2018)

break these cuffs said:


> They're out. Carrot posted the first day of her journal without a recap or anything. I twas projected to be 25 days and this is day 24. Either things went well, or they went radically wrong and she's only able to post now. I guess only time will tell.


any idea how the hike went?


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Nov 16, 2018)

Since Bunny is still listed as a staff member on the TLL site and signed the 2016 990 Tax Return, I'm posting this here.

Today (November 15) is supposed to be absolute deadline for TLL to file its 2017 Form 990 with the IRS. I'm not sure how soon after the deadline a non-profit is supposed to make its return available for public inspection, but I'll borrow a catchphrase from the Brianna Wu thread and ask:

Where's the 990, TLL?


----------



## Diana Moon Glampers (Nov 16, 2018)

Somehow, this is the thread I always have high hopes for when it gets bumped. This is a cow that's stupid enough to actually get killed being stupid.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 16, 2018)

Abortions4All said:


> Somehow, this is the thread I always have high hopes for when it gets bumped. This is a cow that's stupid enough to actually get killed being stupid.


I was honestly expecting that during his Alaska trip.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Nov 21, 2018)

Hellfire said:


>


Ah, yes.  The Trans Assistance Project.  Or, "TrAP," if you will.


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 26, 2018)

So, I've been out of the loop - was TLL rebranded into TrAP?


----------



## repentance (Nov 26, 2018)

Optimus Prime said:


> So, I've been out of the loop - was TLL rebranded into TrAP?



No.  TLL and TAP merged and TAP became Trans Lifeline - Microgrants.  Microgrants and the hotline are both just projects of TLL now.  Fuck only knows what else they do.  They've still got an awful lot of staff for a small organisation running a couple of small projects.

Their 2017 tax stuff hasn't shown up on Guidestar yet, btw.


----------



## DragoonSierra (Nov 27, 2018)

repentance said:


> Their 2017 tax stuff hasn't shown up on Guidestar yet, btw.


Is that unusually late?


----------



## repentance (Nov 27, 2018)

DragoonSierra said:


> Is that unusually late?



Nah, it seems to take a while for it to hit Guidestar.


----------



## Cycleye (Apr 21, 2021)

Pop into this and you can see some up to date info on Bunnykins. Just scroll down the page to the pic of an enormous man with enormous feet with its girlfriend.



			https://theradavist.com/2021/04/top-11-finalist-for-the-2021-lael-rides-alaska-femme-trans-womens-scholarship-part-01/


----------



## break these cuffs (Apr 21, 2021)

Cycleye said:


> ...then I flew to Alaska with my friend Carrot to attempt a human powered traverse of the Brooks Range.


It makes me wonder how disastrous his other trips are if this is how he describes that half-assed failure. That entire trip is a posterchild for ignorance and hubris.


----------



## ClownBrew (May 1, 2021)

Cycleye said:


> Pop into this and you can see some up to date info on Bunnykins. Just scroll down the page to the pic of an enormous man with enormous feet with its girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> https://theradavist.com/2021/04/top-11-finalist-for-the-2021-lael-rides-alaska-femme-trans-womens-scholarship-part-01/



The 43-year-old cat lady at the very bottom is kidding herself by trying to latch onto these people. Hello fellow youths!


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Jul 7, 2021)

I guess TLL stuff should go in here now, so...
"If we don't answer the phone, it's a feature, not a bug"


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 7, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I guess TLL stuff should go in here now, so...
> "If we don't answer the phone, it's a feature, not a bug"
> View attachment 2324280


I can understand how getting put on hold if you're calling a crisis line would feel shitty. I fail to understand how your call remaining unanswered would feel more supportive.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 8, 2021)

Jaded Optimist said:


> I guess TLL stuff should go in here now, so...
> "If we don't answer the phone, it's a feature, not a bug"


Interesting timing given that I just saw someone post the following  on social media about TLL. Sure, the original date on it says 2017, but the fact that people are still circulating it nearly four years later is still a bit horrifying -- especially in light of the fact TLL *still* has the same issues answering calls is it did back then.






Spoiler: Text of image



The first transgender suicide is now up and running in the U.S. You can reach Trans Lifeline at 877-565-8860.

The Source LGBT+ Center
December 21, 2017


----------



## The Final Troondown (Jul 9, 2021)

Trombonista said:


> I'm a woman and I don't feel any electricity when I hear that song. Maybe I need to listen to the Tomgirls version.


Egg detected

quick go order steroids and lop your tits off and be who you really are!


----------



## GenderCop (Jul 10, 2021)

repentance said:


> View attachment 502710
> View attachment 502712



is this "elena rose vera" still working for TLL?  his name is still on the website.

this idiot could not "executive direct" his way out of a paper bag.   surprised he hasn't accidentally blown the whole place up.

Actual name = Noah Depper.  Jewish and white, not Pee Oh Sea, more bullshit. 
(is he transracial too?)  Brother of guitarist Dave Depper of the band Death Cab for Cutie, who calls himself Jewish.  (Noah _could not resist _bragging about this, which is how terfs narrowed down his birthname)

Dave and Noah originally from Bend, Oregon -- which is small but not "rural", more bullshit.  
He attended Reed College  (tuition: $58 grand a year) which unaccountably is left out of his bullshit-biography, just like the fact he's son of a wealthy doctor (Joel Depper)  in Portland, whose residence is currently valued at $1.3 million.  No real jobs until this one = trust fund baby. 

Took 5 years to graduate from some Space Cadet academy.   during his graduation he simpered and indulged in self-pity, which made the rounds via tumblr terfs:  




this is when i learned the annoying Noah, a pest w/a narcissist blog during the 00s ("*Little Light*")  that serious political ppl kept linking like it was Sacred Writ, which I could NOT understand. (I didn't know the tranny apocalypse awaited us all)  is now the annoying, sanctimonious Pee Oh Sea "Elena Rose"

My question, isn't elena/noah stealing a job from some poverty-stricken authentic marginalized Trans POC who needs the job?  because noah sure doesn't. 

leaving this here for his co-workers (who prob hate him by now, since everybody eventually does) to confront him re: being a fake Person Of Color.

Which of you has the guts to confront him about his Dolezal move?


----------



## kaien (Jul 10, 2021)

GenderCop said:


> He attended Reed College  (tuition: $58 grand a year) which unaccountably is left out of his bullshit-biography, just like the fact he's son of a wealthy doctor (Joel Depper)  in Portland, whose residence is currently valued at $1.3 million.  No real jobs until this one = trust fund baby.


Reed, for a little more color, is an infamous pit full of dimwit hippie failchildren majoring in underwater basketweaving. Very similar in character to the somewhat more widely known and mocked Evergreen State up in Olympia WA.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jul 12, 2021)

GenderCop said:


> My question, isn't elena/noah stealing a job from some poverty-stricken authentic marginalized Trans POC who needs the job? because noah sure doesn't.
> 
> leaving this here for his co-workers (who prob hate him by now, since everybody eventually does) to confront him re: being a fake Person Of Color.


Very informative post about "Elena." As for your question, my best bet is that they were cut off from or renounced the family wealth the moment they trooned out. That would allow them to claim oppression points for both being transgendered and having no money, allowing them to get the position with TLL.

Barring something more egregious, I doubt their coworkers hate them.  Look at how bad things got with TLL before the founding members finally got the boot. The current board members have plenty of oppression points between them (to make up for their combined lack of IQ points) that they won't turn on each other without a very good and necessary reason. More importantly, how many other board members have a similar story if their past lives were to be uncovered? In short, troons of a feather flock (and work at crappy nonprofits such as TLL) together.



kaien said:


> Reed, for a little more color, is an infamous pit full of dimwit hippie failchildren majoring in underwater basketweaving. Very similar in character to the somewhat more widely known and mocked Evergreen State up in Olympia WA.


Can somewhat confirm. I knew someone who earned a Bachelor's Degree from Reed when Political Correctness was all the rage and the precursor to today's SJW movement. During the time I knew her when she attended Reed and before our paths diverged, she went from being the typical college student with typical interests/habits mixed in with some edge to slowly embracing the PC movement the more she drank the on-campus PC Kool-Aid.  When I decided to look her up years later to see whatever happened to her, she was working as an activist lawyer type for some law firm in what I believe was her original hometown area.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 12, 2021)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> Very informative post about "Elena." As for your question, my best bet is that they were cut off from or renounced the family wealth the moment they trooned out. That would allow them to claim oppression points for both being transgendered and having no money, allowing them to get the position with TLL.


----------



## Next Task (Jul 17, 2021)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> Very informative post about "Elena." As for your question, my best bet is that they were cut off from or renounced the family wealth the moment they trooned out. That would allow them to claim oppression points for both being transgendered and having no money, allowing them to get the position with TLL.


If they are legitimately cut off, it often is in the works before they troon out, because trooning out is the manifestation of mental illnesses rather than the cause of them. Equally as often, as you said, they cut their family off for not 'being supportive enough' (nearly always in the form of money), and then claim it's the other way around because troons are only victims, never perpetrators. 

And some of the time, they just lie, and while they likely trash their family to everyone they know, they still have enough of a relationship with them to be have at the very least a safety net for when they really fuck up. 

tl;dr: Never trust a troon.


----------



## Aes Sedai (Dec 16, 2021)

The Co-Chair of Trans Lifeline, one Maia Leonardo of New Haven Connecticut, died "unexpectedly" at age 28.

Remembrance from the Trans Lifeline site



Spoiler



It is with immense sadness and pain that we grieve the unexpected loss of our Board Co-Chair, Maia Leonardo (she/her). Maia was kind and thoughtful, she deeply cared about community and justice – and this organization in particular. Maia’s clever wit and keen artistic sense brightened our work. From her time as a Hotline Volunteer that eventually led to her latest role at the head of our Board of Directors as Co-Chair, Maia was endlessly dedicated to supporting trans people. Her acts of service and care for her fellow Trans Lifeline board members, staff, and callers across the country were immeasurable.

Maia lived in New Haven where she had worked for the New Haven Pride Center as a Marketing and Development Coordinator until July 2021, volunteered and organized with Party for Socialism & Liberation, participated in mutual aid efforts around COVID-19, and contributed to countless other projects to support her community’s transformation. She provided acts of service and care for her fellow Trans Lifeline board members, staff, and callers across the country.

Maia’s family shared that “As a board member of Trans Lifeline, Maia was extremely proud to take a leadership role in carrying out a mission she was deeply passionate about.” Board Member Aisha Naseem (they/them) recalls that “Maia was a deeply spiritual person who shared her practice of Islam in ways that (re)opened access to spirituality to many of us who have experienced transphobia within faith communities.” Board member Ahmad Abojaradeh (they/them) reflects that “Both the Connecticut and Trans Lifeline communities will never be the same without Maia. They were also never the same with her in them, as she constantly worked to support community transformation. Her organizing in support of building communities that are safer for all of us can never be quantified. Our community will always remember her by knowing that we are safer because of the work that she did.” Read more about her life and work here.

Maia gave us so much, and we are in deep grief as an organization made up of trans people who knew, loved, and appreciated Maia. None of us are strangers to the weight of loss and grief because of the structural violence we deal with on a daily basis. Many of us who devote ourselves to this work do so because we too, struggle deeply with the innumerable pains of living in a transphobic world. Maia understood all of these struggles, and created a life of activism in service of making sure trans people have the support we need and deserve. We vow to continue to carry Maia’s legacy forth by continuing to support trans people while working to create a better world for all.



What a humiliating occurrence to have the pronouns of your colleagues printed inline in your own obituary. The narcissism is that deep.

Following is the remembrance from Liberation: Newspaper of the Party for Socialism and Liberation



Spoiler



Maia Leonardo, a member of the New Haven, Conn., branch of the Party for Socialism and Liberation, passed away on August 30. She was 28 years old. Maia was a dedicated member of PSL for seven years. She was an admired and respected comrade who played a leading role in her branch throughout her tenure in the Party. Her absence is a tremendous loss for our Party, the New Haven LGBTQ community, and countless lives to whom she brought joy.

Maia got to know the PSL through the Justice for Jane Doe initiative, a multi-year movement advocating for a young transgender Latina teenager housed in prison instead of children’s housing by the Connecticut Department of Children and Families. The movement gained national attention, and Maia was present at the majority of its planning meetings and demonstrations.

On why she was a revolutionary, she commented simply in a conversation early on in her time in the movement: “Look who keeps showing up for trans rights. It’s always socialists, always revolutionaries. That’s who cares.”

True to that vision of what it means to be a revolutionary, Maia was a deeply passionate, principled and caring organizer who was unafraid of doing the most difficult, invisible and foundational work. She was active both behind the scenes and in the thick of public-facing organizing in the LGBTQ struggle, the anti-war movement, the movement against police terror, the fight for reproductive justice and the labor struggle. She had a particular interest in internationalist organizing and was passionate about the movement for Irish independence.

She was dedicated to furthering her own knowledge and the political education of everyone she worked with. She ran study groups, classes and ad-hoc discussions to learn and share knowledge. She built bridges between multiple organizations and forged powerful united fronts wherever she went. As her friend and comrade told the New Haven Arts Council, “[Maia became] this huge lighthouse, this huge beacon of light to not just the trans community, but to people in so many different spheres of work.”

Maia’s activism and service to the community were tireless and extended well beyond the PSL. She spent years on the Board of Directors of Trans Lifeline, serving on the Governance Committee and as secretary and co-chair. Most recently, she was active in immigrants’ rights organizing and direct service, volunteering at a soup kitchen.

At the New Haven Pride Center, Maia applied her artistic talent as Marketing and Development Coordinator. She volunteered at many forums hosted by the Pride Center, such as “Combating Transphobia in Policy” and “Autism and LGBTQ Identity.” These forums and other online content developed by Maia were a crucial part of The New Haven Pride Center’s work during the COVID-19 pandemic.

Maia works along side others painting a banner that reads “No War on Iran!” Liberation photo
Her colleague and comrade Eliot Olson says, “Maia was dedicated to the community, which shone through her work at the Center and her organizing work — in both capacities, she fought for the most silenced voices to be heard. I’m going to miss her at the Center, at actions, and I still keep thinking that I see her around the corner whenever I see someone tall with bright hair.”

Maia was a talented musician. Her instrument of choice was the synthesizer. She was learning piano and guitar at the time of her death, deepening her knowledge of music theory, and writing lyrics and vocal melodies. She incorporated theremin, harmonium, and other instruments into her work as well. She released her first album, Agony & Ardor, under the name juno hawke. She intended her music to have a political message, telling the New Haven Arts Council, “One of my themes was revolution and radical change and the hope of something better. The way the last track evolves into the birds, like it’s a new day in New Haven. We can change the world.”

We will remember Maia as an incredibly kind and caring friend who worked tirelessly for oppressed and exploited people. If, as Che Guevara suggested, “a true revolutionary is guided by a great feeling of love,” then Maia was as true a revolutionary as any. We will honor her memory by aspiring to the strength of her convictions and the devotion with which she carried them out. She will be missed terribly.


----------

